

The Web Font Combinator – A Web Typography Tool - vincentsg
http://font-combinator.com/

======
jonsherrard
Nice tool, thanks! I was actually searching for something this exact tool
earlier today.

I wonder if you'd be able to add some of the larger web font suppliers? I've
used fonts.com, typekit.com and Google's offering, it would be nice if you
could switch from 'browser friendly' to 'fonts.com' and compare fonts in their
library.

~~~
jordanmoore_
I use www.typecast.com for that. They have fonts from Google, fonts.com,
Typekit, Font Deck and Web Type and allow searching and combining fonts across
all libraries.

------
dizzystar
Pretty cool tool, but is it possible to let me download the font-files since
I'm presumably testing this for a webpage design?

